# Favorite season (more than 4 options)



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Since this is a multiple choice poll, I chose everything from Late Spring to Mid Fall. The time period during those times is the BEST to me.

Late Spring is when the raining finally begins to end and the flowers are in full bloom making way to warmer temperatures. There's also that exciting atmosphere that has everyone restless to start summer vacation.

Summer, in general, is my favorite season. I love the heat and I welcome it with open arms. Going to the beach, drinking cool drinks, eating ice cream and fishing with relatives. It's a season for fun.

In the beginning of Fall, seeing the leaves turning red, orange, yellow, wearing fuzzy cardigans and drinking warm lattes is great. Then the temperatures start to dramatically drop and too many damn leaves start to litter the streets and lawns, and the flu season arrives.

And I hate Winter. Screw the cold, brrrr.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Birbsofafeather said:


> Mid-Fall for me. But bear in mind, as a Texan, my mid-fall is probably everyone else's early summer. I like 65-75 degree weather, what can I say? Not to mention the abundance of lovely holidays, and unlike spring, the lack of pollen.


You're from Texas too? Small world.

But 65-75 degrees weather is the best weather in Texas, especially during Fall and Spring. But the bad thing about Fall and Winter in Texas is that it's never cold for long. It's always jumping high and then low so many times that getting sick is a definite during those times. :dry:

Which is what I like about Summer, it remains constant.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I live in South Carolina, so my opinions are based on the weather here.

Generally, spring and fall are the nicest seasons. Summer temperatures are too hot during the day, while winter is too gloomy for my liking. I'd say late March - early May and early October - mid November are the most beautiful, temperate times of year here and when spring and fall are both around their respective peaks.


----------



## hellonearth (Sep 9, 2017)

late fall/mid winter/late winter. the colder, the better. we never get snow here (mostly), it's a shame. and i absolutely hate spring and summer. unless i have a fever, i'm always pretty cold, so even my damn body is better suited for these two seasons.

i love it when it gets dark early now, you go outside at 7pm and it's beautiful, it's like being in the middle of the night but people are still going about their life, like they would do if it were still light. gives a diffrent atmosphere to things i think.


----------



## Green Onion (Nov 6, 2017)

Fall and spring in general. I don't like when it's too hot or too cold.


----------



## The Pikabot (Nov 19, 2017)

I voted late fall to early winter. Even though I was born in the summer, and people say summer babies like hot weather, I'd choose cold weather over hot weather if given only those two choices. I really love the fiery-colored leaves (the leaves fall pretty late where I live) and the nice chilly air. I added early winter too because these times are the holidays, with delicious food, no school, and family getting together. So I tend to associate this time of the year with happiness.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Late fall - midwinter. 

Late winter starts to make me think about spring and thus summer and therefore not as much fun. 

Not a fan of summer in case you couldn't tell. But mostly because of where I live. It gets humid and crowded, people get excited to go out because it's "nice and sunny", which makes going out even more of a nuisance, and it just makes me want to live in a refrigerator for 3 months. Also it doesn't break at night, stays gross and hot for the most part. I'd be fine with some variation i.e. warmer winter days and cooler summer days. I just don't like being stuck in summer mode for 1/4 of a year straight.

I need to move. :tongue:


----------



## Little Bee (Nov 22, 2017)

I picked Mid Fall for the weather and the aesthetics. Spring would be my favorite after Fall. I don't care for the extremes in temperature.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

I love Winter. :kitteh:

But I actually like Autumn too. h:

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Either autumn or winter…


----------



## remarkable_remark (Apr 28, 2017)

Gotta love late spring! Even though I have awful allergies at this time..


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't understand how someone can like winter... The colour literally drains from the world.

I think mid-spring because of the baby animals, flowers and the sun which come as a huge lift after winter.. and then also mid-late-summer because I've always found that to be the best time to meet someone to start dating.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Early-mid spring (like mid-March to early May) is my favorite, closely followed by mid-fall. I voted for all 3.


----------



## diMaggio (Apr 27, 2011)

Everything but mid-summer.
I don't like it when it's too hot.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

For where I live:

Mid Winter - this is when we get snow  

Late Spring & Early Summer - the days are long again, glorious lush green and blooms, it's warm but not yet hot, the colors are more saturated and alive, the excited buzz of school letting out soon is in the air

Late Summer - drowsy golden days dripping with heat like honey, blackberry picking time, trips to the beach and back to school

Mid Fall - crisp sapphire sky days and sunshine


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Not in order:

Mid Winter
Late Spring
Mid Spring
Early Summer
Late Summer
Early Fall
Mid Fall
Late Fall


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

The entire winter is my favourite.


----------

